# More Cedar



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

From IKE, this stuff turns like butter:work:

Going to be a loud Ducky Christmas in the Profish house


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

PF...those are really nice looking. Never did turn cedar...glad to hear that it turns so well. gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

GB, I have a pretty good chunk of it and more to cut down if you would like some for bottle stoppers or what ever. I know you don't do pens.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are nice Mark!

I had some good luck turning cedar wine bottle stoppers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding !
You seem to be able to make that wood light up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Pro...I luv the smell of turning cedar...but I never got the distinct variations of color you got on those calls. Guess pen blanks slice it down too thin to retain the contrasts.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did I even mention that I loved turning cedar??:smile:


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I hate turning Cedar....It smell great, it cuts nice, it looks great, But the larger the piece of Cedar the more susceptible it is to c r a c k i n g. I turned this piece and after it was turned and completely hollowed to a consistant wall thickness it was set aside waiting to be finished. Then I heard this "PLINK" and there was a nice crack radiating out from the pith. This wood sat for several years before I turned it. Hardly a green piece of wood. Last weekend I was turning a natural edge Cedar bowl and shortly before getting the inside to its final thickness.....You guessed it, it cracked. I knew it would do that, but I was just hoping it wouldn't.

If you get a finished piece without it cracking enjoy it......

BB

BTW nice job on the calls PRO...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful form on that piece. Very nice.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Crack or not, that thing is beautiful.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mr. Bill....how about a little 'hint' on your finishing secret(s)????? Also...what are the dimensions on that piece? Love the shape and opening! gb


----------

